# Man builds 150MPG car for < 2500 bucks



## ericalbers (May 31, 2006)

See

http://mysite.verizon.net/vze6omtd/jorysquibb/index.html

Very cool.


----------



## Andy Nonymous (Aug 20, 2005)

um, methinks ye hath a typo - Sir Jory Squibb claimeth 80-105 mpg, with a comfortable cruising speed of 40 mph, 52 tops. 

Impressive, but it still doesn't beat my $300 bicycle that gets several hundred miles to the _ounce_ of petroleum products, AND between that and splitting wood, eliminates the need for a gym membership. Drawback: it isn't quite so user friendly in the rain or snow, or for carrying 6 bags of groceries. I'm thinking a Mennonite carriage and horse for that.


----------



## Al. Countryboy (Oct 2, 2004)

Horse feed expensive. I beleive I could almost half feel my truck's tank for what it cost to buy a 50lb. bag of horse feed. Stick with the bike and shop on sunny days.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Now what is the world record for MPG?

300?

350?


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

ET1 SS said:


> Now what is the world record for MPG?
> 
> 300?
> 
> 350?


How about 3100 mpg 
http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/Vehicles/vhehicles.htm#ConceptCar
Its the 4 th one down -- "UBC 3100 mpg car"

Probably not to practical though.

Gary


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Andy Nonymous said:


> um, methinks ye hath a typo - Sir Jory Squibb claimeth 80-105 mpg, with a comfortable cruising speed of 40 mph, 52 tops.
> 
> Impressive, but it still doesn't beat my $300 bicycle that gets several hundred miles to the _ounce_ of petroleum products, AND between that and splitting wood, eliminates the need for a gym membership. Drawback: it isn't quite so user friendly in the rain or snow, or for carrying 6 bags of groceries. I'm thinking a Mennonite carriage and horse for that.


How many colories per mile does that work out to on your bike?? 
was wondering about the fuel to energy produced effiency . 
I realize the polution produced depends on temp humidity and of course type of fuel chosen for the day . will beano really cut down on the polution? if say bean buritosare the chosen fuel?? 
Just teasing BTW :nerd:


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Neat little car! Welcome to Alt energy Eric, nice you made us your first HT post!


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

A couple of comments. A well streamlined motorcycle could do much better (how about 470mpg, in 1985?) http://www.craigvetter.com/pages/470MPG/470MPG Main.html
The "UBC 3100 mpg" type of car is a tiny vehicle with a small lawnmower type engine (modified of course) and gets the mileage on a closed track at low speeds. Not a vehicle to be actually driven in traffic. There are numerous contests around the country for high school, college, and other age groups for this general type of vehicle. The idea is great, thought to get kids thinking about fuel efficiency and all the different things that can make a vehicle more efficient, such as weight, streamlining, mechanical efficiciency, engine modifications, driving techniques, etc.


----------



## Andy Nonymous (Aug 20, 2005)

PyroDon, I only fuel the afterburner for long rides, and fire it on steep grades. Being as methane is a greenhouse gas, I figure the moderate combustion efficiency in the conversion to CO2 and water vapor released VS the uncombusted methane hazzard is negligible. 

Seriously, from the stats I've seen, the total caloric input to move self and bicycle from point A to point B is less than any other form of transportation known to man, even going up hill. Unfortunately, it's been years since I've seen the statistics.

There is also a "North American Solar Challenge", which last year ran from Austin Tx to Calgary, Alberta (Canada) Here is a link to one team - MIT was also involved, as was Columbia, and others. http://www.engg.ksu.edu/solarcar/solarraycing/index.html The great difference is that these teams have million dollar budgits, whereas Jory had two mis-matched pre-owned scooters, and a bunch of chuzpah to 'figure it out on the fly' with a goodly amount of seat of the pants engineering. One could easliy conclude that there is a point of 'diminishing return' on horsepower / weight reduction, as his roughly 400 lb, 150 cc three tired "vehicle" should by rights get nearly 20 times the milage as a 2.5 litre (2,500cc) 4 wheeled 3000# vehicle that gets 28+ on a good day (and 26 on a bad one), which can haul 7 passengers AND over 3000 pounds of trailer and firewood (with only very slightly reduced fuel economy). Now, what is the cost to register and insure a "vehicle for every best purpose? Could easily cost more in the paperwork than the potential fuel savings per year, unless it's his only transportation. Hmmm. Lots of variables.

PS: horse feed doesn't have to cost a fortune. What I think you're refering to is "sweet feed", probably a 16% protein, fed out at 2-8# per day (depending on work demands, size of horse and owner preferece), and that is about $20 a bag, depending on where one gets it, and how much at a time. Some horse owners just feed oats and cracked corn, plus good grass hay, which depending on where one is at and what the local haying season was like, might vary a lot, but to fill half your tank???? you must be driving ssmething with a 4 gallon tank, max


----------



## Dubai Vol (Mar 22, 2006)

Andy Nonymous said:


> Seriously, from the stats I've seen, the total caloric input to move self and bicycle from point A to point B is less than any other form of transportation known to man, even going up hill.


Yep, I've seen the same thing, years ago, probably in Bicycling magazine. It makes sense if you think about it, because your "engine" is also your "payload." But no doubt, a bicycle is the most energy-efficient transportation on earth.


----------



## Beef11 (Feb 2, 2006)

As far as the price of horse feed when did they start putting it in bags? Now onto the efficency of peddlebikes yes yes they are great in the paved and urban world but if we look at it that way i can work for an hour go buy gasoline with that money and a fruit pie was it down with a Dr. Pepper and drive with the AC on or heater depending on the season all while listening to Don williams and still beat the cyclist in the goofy pants with the hour headstart. Efficency? Plus my butt isn't sore. If we talk about off road i say horse is the way to go but mt. bike isn't a bad option neither is 4 wheeler or one of those cool mule like atvs.


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

Andy Nonymous said:


> Impressive, but it still doesn't beat my $300 bicycle that gets several hundred miles to the _ounce_ of petroleum products, AND between that and splitting wood, eliminates the need for a gym membership. Drawback: it isn't quite so user friendly in the rain or snow, or for carrying 6 bags of groceries. I'm thinking a Mennonite carriage and horse for that.


Andy...I'm with you! Here's a link to a cart I'm building this winter to help haul stuff from the feed store:

http://bikecart.pedalpeople.com

As to the rain & snow...a good rain suit ($15) & some fenders will help. Even with those expenses I'll be ahead dollar wise


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2006)

I owned an electric car in 1979..wish I still had a photo of it. As I recall, it was Canadian-manufactured, and looked like a fiberglass covered yellow golf cart.

Used to happily drive it as a commuter car through the streets of downtown St. Louis, and when I got to the Medical Center, I'd plug it in at the parking garage. 
There were only a few things that I didn't like about it..one was performance-related, one was safety-related, and one was psychological..LOL

My commute involved one fairly steep grade on the way home. Rush hour drivers were not thrilled with my little yellow electric vehicle on that long uphill grade, since the speed limit was 40 MPH, but yellow car could only handle 25 MPH..lots of daily horn blaring and verbal expressions of impatience from my normally gracious fellow St. Louisans..I felt, well, "guilty" for road hogging. 

A few months after I purchased little yellow vehicle, I became pregnant..as time went on, it became more and more of a challenge to fit comfortably behind the wheel..then it occured to me that in the event of a mishap, all I had between my unborn child and utter disaster was a piece of triangle-shaped fiberglass..hmmmmmm. Time to sell yellow vehicle.

Lastly, the psychological factor. Some folks are geared to be the center of attention..I'm not. Very quickly, I came to have a better understanding of why actors and rock musicians fold under the pressure of "fame"..LOL..Gone were the days of just commuting to work as one of the anonymous crowd. EVERYWHERE that I went, people stared at me and my yellow car..every minute..every stop sign, every red light..stares, comments, questions, gestures, horns, etc. I had not a single minute of peace to myself while driving. Although I had expected this, I had NOT anticipated how stressful it would be..I didn't like it at all..not every single day 5 days a week..nope. 
When I was once again just "one of many" it was such a tremendous relief! 

I'd LOVE to drive an electric vehicle again..they're great. Talk about a money-saver..Who NEEDS to be able to speed in a city at 60MPH? I drove mine in all kinds of weather, including snow without any difficulties except for that hill..BTW, back in 1979 I paid $1100 for it..pricey in those days. Some of us cannot use a bike..Just think of the energy saved, the decrease in NOISE..it's a lovely QUIET ride in an electric car..but, yes, pedestrians cannot hear you coming! IMHO, such a shame that most folks desire speed over all.

My 2 cents..


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2006)

Gee how the memory fades over 27 years LOL..I did some checking, looking for "MY" little yellow electric car online, and Boy was I ever off. Not Canadian manufactured at all..it was a Vanguard "Citi car" made in Florida..

found a very good website that has great photos..

http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/158


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

bostonlesley said:


> Gee how the memory fades over 27 years LOL..I did some checking, looking for "MY" little yellow electric car online, and Boy was I ever off. Not Canadian manufactured at all..it was a Vanguard "Citi car" made in Florida..
> 
> found a very good website that has great photos..
> 
> http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/158


Hey, I met a guy years ago with one of those. He said his looked like a piece of blueberry pie going down the road.


----------



## fud2468 (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks for the link, Cowboy Joe. I've been thinking of a bike cargo hauler to use on my small level acreage. The problem as I see it is to figure a way to gear it down further for more pulling power--in my situation, speed is not an issue, I only need to go 100 yards or so per trip and I want to be able to do it comfortably, even with a heavy load, on reasonably hard ground.
Ray Mac.


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

fud2468 said:


> Thanks for the link, Cowboy Joe. I've been thinking of a bike cargo hauler to use on my small level acreage. The problem as I see it is to figure a way to gear it down further for more pulling power--in my situation, speed is not an issue, I only need to go 100 yards or so per trip and I want to be able to do it comfortably, even with a heavy load, on reasonably hard ground.
> Ray Mac.


I hope to use the cart for some of the chores around my place. The granny gears on my bike so low, it's like a cartoon...pedaling like crazy & not getting anywhere. I'm anticipating 2 problems: 

keeping my balance with the ultra low gearing
traction with the extra load if the ground is wet or loose.

************
Cool electric car bostonlesley! I had the oppporunity to work on a similiar vehicle in the early 80's. I learned lots about the design of the day...fortunately, there have been major improvements / advances in technology. Some friends have a GEM. Very nice but a big, upfront investment...wish I could find an old wreck in the junkyard to rebuild.


----------



## fud2468 (Feb 4, 2006)

If you already have a bike that's geared that low, tell me what it is!
As for traction, maybe one with a big rear tire like some of these new ones they're making that look like motorcycles, plus a lot of weight on the drive wheel.
Something like training wheels might work for balance unless you wouldn't want to be seen in public with them.
Ray Mac


----------



## mischx (Oct 1, 2006)

Hello, 

and welcome to my first posting. I actually drive an electric truck and I am quite
happy with it. It has a limited range (about 60 Miles) but that's enough to make a few trips downtown and to the feed store.

My Electric Truck 

I am happy to answer all questions in regard to Electric Vehicles.

Michaela


----------



## Terrco (Oct 17, 2006)

SolarGary said:


> How about 3100 mpg
> http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/Vehicles/vhehicles.htm#ConceptCar
> Its the 4 th one down -- "UBC 3100 mpg car"
> 
> ...


Not practical is correct, but the site was excellent. Lots of technology there. Good Job!


----------



## valleyboy (Mar 19, 2006)

Agreed. that was an awesome site. I just read an article about UPS testing out a Hydrolic Delivery Van. It has a diesel motor to fill the tanks that run the drive wheels. Really neat concept.


----------

